# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [تعليمي] المتيـم : كيف تقرأ التقارير الماليه للشركات ؟ Lynda - Reading Financial Reports  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## dr.ahmed.samir

*ملأ* *الله* *اوقاتكم بكل خير و سرور ..  * *مرحبا مجددا فى موضوع وكورس جديد ان شاء* *لله* *.. * *- كورس اليوم تم تقديمه من احدى الشركات الكبيره فى مختلف التخصصات وهى شركة * *Lynda* *ويعتبر كورس فى جزئيه قليل فيها  توفر المعلومات  وهامه وهى كيفية قراءة التقارير الماليه للشركات ..  * *- يتضمن الكورس قراءة البيانات المعتاده فى اى تقرير مالى لاى شركه تتابع سهمها وكيفية فهم الارقام المطروحه به بعد مقدمه يتناول فيها المحاضر مكونات اى تقرير مالى لشركة ما  ويشمل ذلك : * *Balance Sheet  
Income Statement  
Cash Flow Statement 
Statement of Equity Change   * *- صوره من محتوى الكورس كاملا :*     
Lynda -Financial
 Literacy -  Reading Financial Reports      Torrent | MP4 | 175 MB   *ملاحظه هامه* *:** يوجد ملف مرفق للترجمه وهو* *باللغه الانجليزيه** لمن يجد صعوبه فى متابعه لكنة الكورس ..  * .. التحميل بالمرفقات ..  ملف تورنت   *" اى روابط بديله مرحب بها "*   
للتذكرة ..  ( من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله )  صدق رسولنا الحبيب ..   ـــــــــــــــــــــ   المتيـم : الفهرس العام لكافة موضوعات د / أحمد سميـــر 
ـــــــــــــــــــــ  *لا تنسونى من دعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب ..** * *احترامى وتقديرى ..** * *د / أحمد سميـــــــــــــــــــــر* **

----------


## H.Ahmed

شكرا جزيلا .. يعطيك العافية

----------


## mowada

شكرا لك استاذ 
بس انا عندي استفسار عندك اي علم ان فين القي كورس تعليم الاوبش بالقاهره؟

----------


## mowada

شكرا لك استاذ 
بس انا عندي استفسار عندك اي علم ان فين القي كورس تعليم الاوبش بالقاهره؟

----------


## جون_ايف

شكرا لك استاذ

----------


## faisalfoza

مشاركة قيمة ...

----------


## da123451

شكرا لك دكتور احمد سمير ورزق الله من حيث لاتحتسب

----------


## estream

شكرا جزيلا

----------

